# ayuda con la realizacion de mi circuito en pcb wizard



## cesar lazo (Jun 3, 2010)

hola amigos,,

encontre este circuito en el foro el cual es un reloj digital le hice algunas modigficaciones en livewire.... lo converti a pcb pero me queda un desorden y no encuentro la manera de que me quede bien la placa....

les agradeceria a que me orientaran a la creacion de dicha placa....si es necesario usar otro programa?? o algo


gracias 

cesar lazo


----------



## rascueso (Jun 3, 2010)

hola rey pq no lo haces de una con PCB Wizard y loa acomodas a tu gusto?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola.
Hazlo por partes un circuito impreso para cada dígito o número y después integras todos en una sola placa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Jun 3, 2010)

agradesco tu ayuda..

osea que lo tendre que hacer por partes en el programa y dejar terminales para luego unirlas todas.....con solo copiar y pegar si no me equivoco.....bueno intentare y luego te cuento elaficionado..


cuidate..

cesar lazo


----------



## cesar lazo (Jun 5, 2010)

mira como me quedo la primera parte del circuito elaficionado checa........no entiendo por que,,,,,,si en la primera parte del circuito me aparecen 7 integrados...al pasarla al pcb me aparecen 5....entiendo que son compuertas,,,sera que se usan las conpuertas en un mismo integrado???? otra duda por que me aparecen enpuentadas en la pcb las patas 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 del integrado CI 13 checalo....


te agradecere tu ayuda

cesar lazo>>>>>


----------

